# الطيف الهبي



## اسلام امين الخطيب (16 يونيو 2006)

الطيف الهبي |هواجهاز يقوم بفحص اكثر من 95% من الامراض في جسم الأنسان مثل امراض السكري امراض الفشل الكلوي امراض الكلى والاعصاب و أمراض اخر ..........................
واعطال الجهاز بسيطه








:15: اسلام امين الخطيب 
صيانة الاجهزه الطبيه 
عمان - الاردن
0795202739
S.ل


----------



## أبو العز السوري (7 سبتمبر 2006)

ياأخي من وين جبت هالمعلومات أرجو أن تراجع المرجع جيدا 
جهاز الطيف اللهبي يقيس نسبة الشوارد في العينات بعد تحويلها الى رذاذ و خلطها مع غاز قابل للاحتراق ثم تعريضها للهب و هناك لكل شاردة لون معين تعطيه عندما تمتص طاقة حرارية و هناك لكل لون كاشف ضوئي و شدة اللون تعبر عن كميات الشوارد في المحلول .
هذا شرح بشكل مختصر .................


----------



## Bioengineer (7 سبتمبر 2006)

أوافق في الرأي الأخ أبو العز السوري

فهذا الجهاز يستخدم في المختبرات في تحليل المركبات الكيميائية وكما وصفه أبو العز

اذا كان لديك أي تعليق أرجو ان توثق كلامك بأي مواقع أو صور..


----------



## م.الدمشقي (8 سبتمبر 2006)

الرجاء من الاعضاء التاكد من المعلومه قبل وضعها بالمنتدى


----------



## بنوته عسوووووله (4 مايو 2009)

*الطيف اللهبي*

بصراحه المعلومات مو مرررره ارجو انكم تجبيوا معلومات دقيقه وشكرا


----------



## blackhorse (5 مايو 2009)

مطياف الامتصاص الذري أللهبي


by Guihua Ma and Georgina Wilson Gonzᬥz







شكل (1) العناصر التي يمكن الكشف عنها بواسطة الامتصاص الذري هي الملونة باللون القرنفلي في هذا الجدول 



الفهرس
المقدمة
نبذة
الفكرة الأساسية
مزايا جهاز الامتصاص الذري
عملية اللهب للامتصاص الذري
طرق الامتصاص الذري غير اللهب
تقنيات القياسات
التداخل
المراجع




المقدمة


يعتبر مطياف الامتصاص الذري اللهبى تقنية شائعة للكشف عن الفلزات وأشباه الفلزات في العينات ، ويعتبر كذلك سهل الاستعمال ويتميز بدقة عالية جدا ، والشكل رقم (1) يظهر العناصر الشائع الكشف عنها بواسطة هذا الجهاز . وتعتمد هذه التقنية علي أساس امتصاص الفلزات وهي في الحالة المستقرة ( الأرضية ) أطوال موجية معينة . وفي حالة المحاليل يتم تحويل أيونات المعادن إلي الحالة الذرية بواسطة اللهب . ويسلط ضوء بطول موجي معين وكمية الضوء ا لممتصة يمكن قياسها بالمقارنة بمنحني قياسي . 




نبذة تاريخية
يبدأ تاريخ استخدام المطياف مع استعمال العدسات بواسطة ارسطو فان تقريبا سنة 423 قبل الميلاد ومع دراسة المرايا بواسطة اقليدس 300 قبل الميلاد وهيرو 100 ق م وسينكا 40 ب م حيث لاحظ خاصية تشتت الضوء للمنشور . وفي سنة 100 ب م تم دراسة ظاهرة التداخل والانكسار بواسطة بطليموس . 
وفي عام 1038 درس الحسن خاصية الانعكاس والانكسار للضوء وفي عام 1250 حدد العالم روجه نقطة البؤرة للمراءاة المقعرة .
وفي 1600 تم تطوير التلسكوب في هولندا وفي 1610 قام جاليلو بعمل تحسينات علي تصميم التلسكوب ، وقام السيد اساك نيوتن (1642 – 1727 ) عدة تجارب علي فصل الضوء ليتحصل علي طيف ومعامل انكسار لعدة ألوان ، وطبق هذه القاعدة للتلسكوب .
وتقريبا سنة 15- 1814 لاحظ العالم فرنهوفر ظاهرة الحيود وأستطاع قياس الطول ألموجي بدلا من زوايا الانكسار .
اكتشف مارشال (1823 ) وتالبوت (1825 ) الانبعاث الذري عندما وضعت بعض الذرات داخل لهب ، وفي 1835 أستنتج ويتستون بأن الفلزات يمكن أن يتميز بعضها عن بعض بالأطياف المنبعثة منها ، وفي 1848 لاحظ فوكولت الانبعاث الذري من الصوديوم وأكتشف أن ذلك العنصر يمتص نفس الأشعة من القوس الكهربي .
وفي اوآخر 1800 درس مجموعة من العلماء أمثال كيرشوف وبنسن ورولاند ومتشلسن وبلمر مكونات الشمس اعتمادا علي انبعاثاتها عند اطوال موجية مختلفة ، ولخص كيرشوف القانون الذي ينص علي " المادة تمتص الضوء بنفس الطول الموجي الذي تبعثه ." وهذا القانون الذي يعمل به مطياف الامتصاص الذري . وكان ودسون أول من طبق هذه القاعدة للكشف عن مادة الزئبق سنة 1955 ، وأقترح والش استعمال المصباح الكاثودي ( المهبطي ) ليعطي انبعاث بطول موجي مناسب ، واستعمال اللهب لعمل ذرات متعادلة لتمتص الانبعاث عندما يمر خلال مسارها . ولقد تطورت هذه الأجهزة والتطبيقات للامتصاص الذري بسرعة بعد عام 1950 . 






شكل (2 ) حزمة من الضوء تتشتت بالمنشور الثلاثي


الفكرة الأساسية
يتطلب مبدأ هذه التقنية أن يتم تحويل العينة السائلة إلي غاز علي أن يتم امتصاص السائل وتحويله إلي رذاذ وتخليطه مع غازات الاحتراق مثل الاستيلين والهواء أو الاستيلين وأكسيد النيتروز ، ويحرق الخليط في اللهب عند درجة حرارة تتراوح بين 2100 إلي 2800 درجة مئوية . وعند الاحتراق نحصل علي ذرات حرة طليقة في الحالة المستقرة ( الأرضية )
ومنها تمتص هذه الذرات الضوء بطول موجي معين كما هو موضح بالشكل ( 3 ) . 





شكل ( 3 ) العملية الأساسية لمطياف الامتصاص الذري 


لأطوال الموجية المميزة لكل عنصر معين تكون بدقة تصل إلي 0.01- 0.1 نانومتر.و لتعطي الأطوال الموجية المحددة للعنصر نستعمل حزمة ضوئية من مصباح يكون الكاثود فيه (المهبط ) مصنوع من العنصر المراد تعيين تركيزه ويسلط عليه خلال مروره علي اللهب .
ويمكن الكشف عن كمية التناقص في شدة الضوء المنبعث بعد امتصاصه من العينة بواسطة معدة مضاعف الفوتون ( PHOTON MULTIPLIER ) . ويمكن ربط هذه العلاقة مباشرة مع كمية العينة حسب الكمية الممتصة من الضوء .

خصائص معدات جهاز الامتصاص الذري 






شكل (4 ) مطياف الامتصاص أللهبي مع الفرن الجرافيتي المرفق معه



شكل (4) يبين مطياف الامتصاص الذري ، و هذا الجهاز مصمم بخصوصية ليعمل باللهب أو بالفرن الجرافيتي ، ويعتبر الفرن الجرافيتي معدة إضافية مع حافظ العينة الذاتي . 
وجهاز الامتصاص الذري مقسم إلي ستة مجموعات أساسية لها وظيفتين رئيستين وهي توليد الإشارات الذرية ومعالج الإشارة . وأجزاء الجهاز موضحة بالرسم رقم ( 5 ) . 







شكل (5) الشكل التخطيطي لأجزاء مطياف الامتصاص الذري 
----------------------------------------------------------------- 





مصباح الأشعة المهبطية (1) موضح بالشكل (6) وهو مصدر ضوء ثابت ليشع طيف متميز وحاد للعنصر المراد تعينه . وكل عنصر يحتاج إلي مصباح مهبطي مختلف ،ومع الرغم من وجود بعض المصابيح التي يمكن أن تستعمل لثلاث أو أربع عناصر مختلفة إذا كان المهبط من نفس العناصر ولكل وقت يتم تغيير المصباح حتى يتم وصول خط مستقيم من الضوء وبشدة مناسبة ليمر علي العينة المراد تحليلها وهي في الحالة الذرية الطليقة ثم يمر إلي محلل الأطوال الموجية . 





شكل (6 ) المصباح ألمهبطي








شكل (7 ) خلية الذرة




خلية الذرة (2) موضحة بالشكل (7) وهي الجزء الذي له وظيفتين : تحويل محلول العينة إلي رذاذ دقيق ، وتفكيك عناصر العينة إلي حالة غازية حرة وفي الحالة المستقرة ( الحالة الأرضية ) . وليس كل الرذاذ المتحلل يمر خلال اللهب حيث جزء منه يتم تصريفه كما هو موضح بالشكل . 
وبمرور العينة عبر اللهب ، أشعة الضوء تمر من خلالها ومنها إلي مصفي أحادي الطول ألموجي( مونكروميتر)(3) الذي يقوم بفصل خط طيفي محدد من الضوء المنبعث من المصدر بواسطة المشتت الطيفي .ويتمركز علي كاشف مضخم الفوتون (4) الذي وظيفته تحويل الإشارة الضوئية إلي إشارة كهربائية . 
ومعالجة الإشارة الكهربائية تتم بواسطة مضخم الإشارة (5 )، ثم أظهار الإشارة للقراءة بواسطة قارئ الإشارة (6 ) أو في صورة بيانات (7 ) لتطبع في قوالب حسب الطلب . 


عمليات اللهب للامتصاص الذري 



ا- أنواع اللهب 
أنواع مختلفة من اللهب يمكن أن نحصل عليها باستعمال خليط من الغازات المختلفة ، علي حسب درجة الحرارة المرغوبة وسرعة الاحتراق . بعض العناصر نستطيع فقط تحويلها عند حرارة عالية ، وحتى عند الحرارة العالية إذا كان الأكسجين موجود بزيادة بعض الفلزات سوف تكون أكاسيد التي لا يمكن تحويلها ثانية إلي ذرات . ولإبراز مكوناتها ، يتم تحوير حالة اللهب لنحصل علي لهب مختزل وغير مؤكسد .

ب- الرذاذ بالموجات فوق الصوتية



الرذاذ المناسب مطلوب لتكسير عينة محلول إلي قطيرات صغيرة منتظمة الحجم ليسهل إحراقها في اللهب . معظم الأجهزة تعتمد علي الشفط المباشر وخلال الشفط سريان الغاز يكسر العينة السائلة إلي قطيرات . ,أداء الرذاذ يعتمد علي الصفات الفيزيائية للسائل . تقريبا 10 % من العينة تدخل اللهب . والاختيار الآخر للرذاذ يستعمل موجات فوق الصوتية التي تولد موجات عالية في عينة السائلة . وهذه تسبب جزء صغير من جزيئات السائل تحقن في تيار الغاز مكونة ضباب كثيف . 


ج – أنبوبة مصيدة الذرة 
هذا الجهاز مكون من أنبوبة كوارتز ينم تسخينها في لهب اعتيادي . وكلما الذرات في الحالة المستقرة والطليقة أتنقلت إلي الأنبوبة عملت علي تأخيرها وإبقائها لفترة طويلة في الممر البصري وزادت حساسية الجهاز . 

طرق الامتصاص الذري غير اللهب 
يعتبر الامتصاص الذري أللهبي مناسب جدا ويستعمل علي نطاق واسع ، وله مستوي مقبول من الدقة لمعظم العينات المحللة . علي أي حال توجد أجهزة أخري لها حساسية أفضل وأكثر تحكم في المواد الكيميائية للبيئة .
أ‌- التذرية الكهروحرارية
هذا النوع من التذرية(تحول إلي ذرات ) يحتاج لفرن جرافيتي حيث العينة بسرعة تتحول إلي ذرات بعد المعالجة الحرارية وقبل الخلط ، وللوصول الي جزء كثيف من العناصر في الحالة الاستقرارية في الممر البصري ، يلزم استعمال غاز جوي خامل ، وبعد ذلك يتم تجنب ظاهرة التمدد والتخفيف لخلايا اللهب ، وتبقي الذرات لفترة طويلة في الممر البصري ، وتتحصل علي قمة تركيز عالية من الذرات .
ب – محلل قضيب الكربون 
هذا النوع يستعمل لغرض تحويل العينة المسحوقة إلي بخار ذري بواسطة تسليط تيار علي قضيب مسخن رقيق جدا من الكربون الذي يحوي العينة الصلبة لغرض تبخيرها .
ج- محلل مركب تنتالوم
وهذه تقنية أخري لإنتاج البخار الذري من العينة الصلبة بواسطة تسخين مركب تنتالوم كهربائيا بنفس الطريقة التي يعمل بها قضيب الكربون السابق وبوجود غاز خامل .


منقول من احد المنتديات العلمية


----------



## blackhorse (5 مايو 2009)

Atomic Spectroscopy


Types of Atomic Spectrometry
A class of spectroscopic methods in which the species examined in the spectrometer are in the form of ATOMS (not molecules or ions as in solution spectrophotometry & spectrofluorimetry)

Three important methods based on spectroscopy of atomic species are:
Flame Emission Photometry (FEP) 
Atomic Absorption Spectrophotometry (AAS) 
Inductively Coupled Plasma Atomic Emission Spectrometry (ICPAES)
Only 1 and 2 will be considered in this subject
The atoms measured are most commonly those of mineral elements such as Na, K, Mg, Cu, Fe etc.

Flame Emission Photometry (FEP)
THEORY

Sample solution sprayed or aspirated as fine mist into flame.
Conversion of sample solution into an aerosol by atomiser (scent spray) principle.
No chemical change in the sample in this stage. [NB atomiser does not convert anything into atoms]. 

Heat of the flame vaporizes sample constituents. Still no chemical change.

By heat of the flame + action of the reducing gas (fuel), molecules & ions of the sample species are decomposed and reduced to give ATOMS.
eg Na+ + e- --> Na 

Heat of the flame causes excitation of some atoms into higher electronic states. 

Excited atoms revert to ground state by emission of light energy, hn, of characteristic wavelength; measured by detector.





Flame Photometer


Atomic Line Spectra
Atoms in the vapour state give LINE SPECTRA (Not band spectra, because no covalent bonds hence no vibrational sub-levels to cause broadening).

Coloured glass filter usually able to isolate the line of analyte element if well separated from other emission lines.
eg To measure sodium and potassium separately in samples containing both







Quantitative Flame PhotometryPlot of emission intensity vs concentration of ionic species in the solution being measured is linear over wide range but with deviation at both LOW and HIGH concentrations.







Very low concentration - emission falls below expected. Due to IONIZATION. (Some atoms converted back to ions.)
eg K --> K+ + e- 
Insignificant ionization at higher c. 

Linear region 

Negative deviation at high concentration due to SELF ABSORPTION.
Photons emitted by excited atoms partly absorbed by ground state atoms in flame. 
Experimental Aspects of Flame Photometry

Propane-air or natural gas-air give good flame - strong heat, minimal background light emission. But always need to run a solvent blank for setting zero emission. 

Solutions diluted to fall within linear part of emission curve. Can calibrate with standards accordingly (eg from 0.05 -0.25 mM Na+). 

Use of very low conc Na+ and K+ solutions ---> problems of avoiding contamination.
Especially Na+, leaches slowly from glass, contact with skin.

Anion and cation interference effects can cause errors (enhancement or suppression) . "Radiation buffer" for dilution of standards and samples to swamp out inconsistencies.

Internal standard (lithium) useful to counter random flame instability and random dilution errors. 
Atomic Absorption Spectrophotometry (AAS)
Principle
FEP limited (for most purposes) to Na & K.
With non-alkali metals most atoms remain in the ground state at normal flame temperature ---> no emission.
AAS measurement is based on the ground state atoms; has much wider applicability than FEP.
Flame can be used as in FEP to reduce & decompose ions/molecules in solution to atoms in flame.
Then measure conc. of GROUND STATE atoms by spectrophotometric principle - absorption of light from a beam passing through flame.
Use elongated burner - flame light path ~10cm - to enhance absorption.

Atomic Absorption Spectrophotometer






Hollow Cathode Lamp
Absorption in the flame is by vapour phase atoms, giving line spectra (see 7.2), in this case absorption lines.
A continuous spectrum light source, even with high quality monochromator cannot achieve sufficiently narrow band pass width for absorption line spectra.
Use special lamps, each emitting line spectrum matched to the line spectrum of the analyte atoms in the flame. The type of lamp is a hollow cathode lamp.







Different lamp for each analyte element, but some multi-element lamps available.

At high voltage, ions of He or Ar gas form at anode and bombard cathode.
SPUTTERING occurs - atoms dislodged from the surface and produce an atomic cloud. Some sputtered atoms are in excited state and emit their characteristic line spectrum as they revert to the ground state.

Cylindrical shape of the cathode gives direction to emerging beam, and helps re-deposit sputtered atoms back on cathode. 

Monochromator isolates particular spectral line & eliminates stray radiation eg emissions from inert gas in lamp. 

Modulation of light beam upstream of flame (by rotating chopper) allows detector to reject emission generated within flame. 
Experimental Aspects of AAS
Wide application and high sensitivity for metallic elements, eg Ca & Mg in clinical labs, heavy metal pollutants ( Pb, Hg, Cu etc) in environmental labs. 

Some metal ions in samples are present as strong complexes - not easily decomposed to atoms in the flame ---> low result
eg Ca interference by phosphate, overcome by adding lanthanum chloride (LaCl3) to samples (& standards & blank). La3+ ions are a RELEASING AGENT for Ca.
Phosphate ions trapped as more stable lanthanum phosphate complexes; calcium released as free Ca2+ ions - more easily reduced to atoms in the flame.

Flame is most common but not the only way of forming atomic vapour of an element to make use of its absorption. 
Flameless AAS methods have advantages for many applications (better sensitivity for elements not easily vaporised in flame). Methods include electric arcs, hydride generators but most important is the high temperature graphite furnace. 

Quantitative analysis by AAS
Beer's law usually holds for absorbances up to about 1.0, due to highly monochromatic light.
Sample bracketing method relies on standards of most similar concentration to sample (about 10% above and below in absorbance) - useful if standard curve non linear or has non-zero intercept.
cS = cL + (cU - cL) . (AS - AL)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(AU - AL) 


where c = concentration, A = absorbance, and subscripts S, U, L denote sample, upper standard, lower standard respectively.


منقول من احد المنتديات الاجنبية + تعديل بسيط


----------



## princess_amira (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته *:56:

* جزاك الله خيرا ..........وبارك الله فيك يا استاذ(black horse)*

* علي هذه المعلومات الخاصه بموضوع الaas&fes*
* والتي كان من الصعب جدا الحصول عليها في موقع واحد بهذه الطريقه المختصره والواضحه بهذا الشكل في نفس الوقت**:77:*
* وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله....................*​


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## >>ران<< (10 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه .. على الطرح الجميل ..


----------

